# Hold down roller for TS



## Niki (14 Aug 2006)

Good day

I had it in mind for long time and today, I made it.

It works very good, pressing the wood (board) down to the table and keeps it attached to the fence.

Maybe it's better to make it with 2 rollers, one in the front and one on the back.

Any comment will be appreciated.

Some of the pictures are not clear because I made them with my left hand while pushing the wood with my right hand, sorry. 

Regards
niki

```
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD2.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD3.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD4.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD5.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD6.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD7.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD8.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD9.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Hold%20down%20roller/HD10.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## Bean (14 Aug 2006)

Nice adaptation of your feather rollers niki


----------



## Niki (14 Aug 2006)

Thank you Bean

I thought, if it can work from the side, it can work also from above.
Today, I combined them both to make the cuts.

niki


----------



## Scrit (14 Aug 2006)

Hi Niki

Basically you arrived at a Shaw or SUVA guard. But if you utilised a short rip fence instead of the long one the upper roller would be unnecessary as the saw would probably never pick-up so long as the riving knife was properly adjusted

Scrit


----------



## Niki (15 Aug 2006)

Thank you Scrit

I don't know what is the SUVA guard but I read somewhere (I think on this forum), that if you want a strait cut on long boards, you need a long fence (maybe in one of the EB posts about the short fence).
I noticed that the short fence bends a little bit under stress, that's the reason that I made the long one with 2 locking points.

niki


----------

